# Moving to Italy with 2 Cats



## e0will06

I'll be moving to Italy (specifically Marche) in mid-June from the States. Just wondering if anyone else has moved to Italy with pets, and if so, if they have any advice? Or if anyone knows useful information about moving pets in general (other than the info you can get just googling 'moving cats to Italy'...I've done that) that would be helpful as well. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I moved my two cats to Germany many years ago - and I can highly recommend contacting a pet shipping service (there is an excellent one in San Francisco, called Pet Express) for help.

Basically, the pet shipping services have all the information about which airlines have the best facilities for moving animals, and which airports have the best reception facilities. I know of others who have flown via Lufthansa to Frankfurt and then driven the rest of the way, in order to take advantage of the animal handling facilities available. (Frankfurt is a central airport for the shipment of zoo animals as well as pets.)

A few pointers from my experience - you want to try and book a direct flight if at all possible. The carrier must allow the animal room to stand, sit and turn around. You probably shouldn't feed the animal for 8 or 12 hours before the flight, and don't attach a water bottle to the carrier (if it spills, the animal has to sit in a wet carrier). The carrier should be lined with torn newspaper rather than a mat or pad - to ensure their comfort should they have to pee or poop during the flight.

At their arrival destination, the animal will be allowed out of their carrier (in a small enclosure) and offered something to eat and drink. 

On arrival, my cats were pretty jet lagged, but otherwise were in good shape. (I had come ahead about a week earlier to start work and wait until my flat was available.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lucie Storrs

We moved to Italy with 5 cats two and a half years ago, and now have 14! We were able to drive over from the UK - not an option for you, obviously. We would have flown but could not find a flight that would take that many cats on board all at once. You should be fine with two though...

Other people we have met here have flown over with their animals with no problems, sometimes in the cabin rather than in the hold. Depends on the individual airline. Ask around. I know that some have given homeopathic medicines to calm the animals but sadly can't remember what they were called, ask a vet if it's of interest....

Lucie


----------



## bunty16

*cats in italy*



e0will06 said:


> I'll be moving to Italy (specifically Marche) in mid-June from the States. Just wondering if anyone else has moved to Italy with pets, and if so, if they have any advice? Or if anyone knows useful information about moving pets in general (other than the info you can get just googling 'moving cats to Italy'...I've done that) that would be helpful as well.
> 
> Thanks!!


My advice would be 'don't !!!! I had my adored kitten brought over to Italy, she had all the jabs and rabies treatment, but due to local cats probably never seeing vets your cat will be open to a lot of nasty infections and will not have the antibodies to fight them. Our kitty died within 7 weeks of arriving, the virus was sudden and aggressive, when I discussed this with my uk vet she was not surprised, I wonder why she did not warn me before taking her! I know you will be very attached to your cats, but if you rehome them they will adapt and you have to put their health first. There are many stray kitten out here who desperatly need a good home. Be prepared to have your heart broken many times, love the country, but their care of pets, especially cats stink.


----------



## Lucie Storrs

So sorry to hear it Bunty. You were very unlucky, the cats we brought over from the UK have adapted very well - there have been some fights with local cats but nothing too bad. I am still glad we brought them with us.


----------

